# New to the state



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all. I wanted to introduce myself and say hi to all the deer hunters. I'm in the AF stationed at GFAFB...just got to the state from the deep south. What a change in climate and scenery!! I've been perusing the rules and regulations on the ND DNR website and must admit to being a little confused about some of the laws. I guess I've missed the draw to be allowed to rifle hunt this year? Bow hunting is fine with me, but whats the bag limit and what sex can be taken?

I've also been searching what maps are available in the Grand Forks area to try and find a WMA or any land to hunt, but I'm not really sure what to look for/where to scout in this type of landscape. Any advice for a Northern newbie would be most welcome!

I'm also a bass fisherman, so hopefully I won't just be taking advice but may be able to contribute at some point  I look forward to your replies, and chatting throughout the season!

Kitz


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Kitz, welcome aboard and thanks for defending us old guys.....and everybody else!

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html 
should give you the deer regs.

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/ 
gives you the maps and the 3rd link is the PLOTS map which show all public hunting ground in the state. This also comes out in a paperback version to local sporting goods stores and is free. Should be available soon. Thanks for stopping by the site. Just remember, we like pictures.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Pretty simple really.

One tag, either sex, and that's it. One deer/year with your bow. Unless you get a rifle or muzzleloader tag, you can fill those in-season with your bow as well.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

You can also get concurrent season doe only tags for certain units. You can use those in any season, but they are unit specific. They still have several available and I beleive they are first come first serve now.


----------



## NDHusker (May 30, 2012)

Moving to Fargo at the end of June myself, was recruited to a position I could not pass up. I actually will have land to hunt, was part of the move :beer: . Just curious what to expect. Most of the areas I hunt in eastern nebraska are heavily wooded, sit in the stand hunting. From the short initial trip to Fargo area expecting a little different style. An advice, stories, tips would be great.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

NDHusker said:


> Moving to Fargo at the end of June myself, was recruited to a position I could not pass up. I actually will have land to hunt, was part of the move :beer: . Just curious what to expect. Most of the areas I hunt in eastern nebraska are heavily wooded, sit in the stand hunting. From the short initial trip to Fargo area expecting a little different style. An advice, stories, tips would be great.


It's mostly wide open hunting in ND. Lots of crop fields with tree lines, draws, creeks, and fence lines. Deer rifle tags are getting harder to draw, you can get a bow tag over the counter. For rifle I always find a fresh cut corn field adjacent to cover when I am not hunting the buck brush in the hills. Scout a lot, I like to sit and ambush. You can do deer drives too, lots of guys do that in ND. And a **** ton of road hunters to deal with.


----------

